# Health issue (?)



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

*Is Cujo sick or just cold?*

Today has so far been a cold, slightly rainy Spring day. I noticed that Cujo is a bit off. My female budgie Letty seems alright, but I'm not sure about him.

Ever since this morning when I lifted the blanket Cujo just sat there, very puffed up, with his eyes closed. I know he is getting more comfortsble with me (he is currently sitting on my shoulder, hidden under my hair where I guess he feels safe/warm), but I don't think he should be like this.

Cujo is usually very active, and lately often climbs to the front of his cage to greet me, and he also sings a LOT in the daytime. I do think he could just be cold, its likely, so I put him in a box with a lamp to keep him warm and a bowl of seed. He wouldn't touch the seed, and I noticed his poop seems a bit runny, or perhaps that's just the appearance it has on the tissue I lined the box with?

He is also oddly loving this morning. Perhaps he is just puffed up because he is more relaxed and more trusting?

Does anyone have any suggestions?

EDIT: I just remembered I had my budgies up a couple hours later than usual, as they were having an extended out of cage time as well as a millet snack. The other 2 budgies are also sleepy this morning. Could this likely be a factor?

Just as I was finishing this post he is starting to groom himself and eat, and he utters a few happy chirps once in a while. He is still all puffed up though :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rebecca,

A few hours have now passed since you posted about Cujo's behavior this morning.

Is he eating, drinking, pooping and playing normally now or is he still sitting all fluffed up?*


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

He is definitely much less fluffed up, pretty normal now, and I have not seen him get a drink, but he ate a bit. He seems more active and alert now, and started singing when he heard water running, which is something he commonly does.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope your budgie will be alright real soon.blessings and sending healing prayers for your budgie.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

shanebudgie said:


> Hope your budgie will be alright real soon.blessings and sending healing prayers for your budgie.


Thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully Cujo is doing better now! :fingerx: 

Keep us posted and hopefully he was just a bit sleepier today  It's wonderful you're so in tune with your budgies' behaviour, that's great! :clap:


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Hopefully Cujo is doing better now! :fingerx:
> 
> Keep us posted and hopefully he was just a bit sleepier today  It's wonderful you're so in tune with your budgies' behaviour, that's great! :clap:


Thank you  I'm also hoping it was just him being sleepy. I guess I will have to see tomorrow! Hope my little buddy is ok. :albino:


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Another post about Cujo. He seems fine from yesterday (when he was quiet, and puffy and less active), however today another thing has come up - it could be that he is just a clown and dunks his head into water dishes or it could be an actual health issue revealing.

Ill explain it..

When I lifted the blanket off of Cujo and Letty's cage, Cujo's whole face was soaked, and discolored. I looked in their water dish and realized that they had pooped in it a LOT, and so I figured he went to get a drink and dunked his white head in and it came out yellow.

I dried him off with a towel, and he seemed fine after, but his head was still yellow.

I have since then changed their water, but coming back a couple hours later, when the water is still clean, his head is soaked AGAIN and is still yellow. He is shivering and so I have just put him in a box with a lamp again.

His activity level is normal and all, but he looks weakened and (obviously) cold.

Is this a health issue or does Cujo just dunk his head in when getting a drink?

(Also, I have seen him get a drink and he isn't clumsy or anything usually, he is pretty careful. Plus this has never happened.)

Here are some pictures of him, and the LAST one is the picture of him once I dried him from the first time, also please note that the yellow isn't captured very well in the pictures, but his head is very yellow (perhaps he was trying to become a yellowface lol):







Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you see any loose undigested seeds scattered on the cage's bars, on the cover and on the toys? I really doubt he has decided to take two baths in different times on the same day and only the head and face areas were more wet.

From the photos, it's very likely that your Cujo has had two vomiting spells and what you see on his head and face is vomiting fluid.

At this point it would really be best to book him an appointment with an avian vet specialist, so that Cujo is properly examined, diagnosed and treated.

I'm wishing your Cujo a steady and full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rebecca,

I agree with aluz. 
I would definitely take Cujo to an Avian Vet as soon as possible for a correct diagnosis and treatment plan.

I'm wishing your little fellow all the best. 
Please let us know how he's doing. :hug:*


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Ill try to see if I can - but again the closest vet is a couple hours away and I cant drive 

What I suspected was that he dipped his head in or something when it was too dark for him to see, and the water was a light green due to how much they had pooped into it, and then I think he may have gotten his head wet again to try to clean it, and now he keeps rubbing his head on a perch to try to clean it..

That's just a guess, and if you say so it could be vomit fluid, and also there is no seed mess. 

For the meantime, he is very uncomfortable and will not let Letty groom him even though she attempts to, how exactly can I clean him and with what?

*Also today we wouldn't be able to make to the vet in time, as it closes at 3pm on a Saturday, and tomorrow it is only open for 4 hours, and within those times we happen to be busy. I love him so much though and don't want anything to happen to him. I wish there was an Avian Vet in my town. Its not the cost or anything that gets in the way, its distance 

Thanks for replying


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos, the substance seems to have a thicker consistency than just plain water and this is regardless of the water having a couple of poops on it.
While the water would change colour due to the poop, it wouldn't change in consistency nor would it have a more gooey look to it on the feathers.

Keep on monitoring him during the weekend. If you notice further vomiting and a decline on Cujo's health before Monday, then you will have no choice but to take him to the avian vet. You should be aware that during a vomiting spell a budgie may not expel the fluid.
If you see him doing the regurgitation motion and then you see his head going left and right and loose seeds shoot out of your budgie's beak, you will know he is vomiting. This is not normal regurgitation which is done in a controlled way and is directed at something (be it a mate or a favourite toy).


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

You guys are right he is vomiting! I'm so scared and my Dad even saw and is trying to say its my fault and that the bird Is "fine, just let it be a bird." 

My Dad is just blaming it on me and just keeps saying "the bird is just trying to get something out of its throat." 

I'm so worried, he is getting worse. All I can think of Is to get my mother to take me.. but we are not at best terms and my parents are split up.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Rebecca, it's not your fault that Cujo is ill. 

Speak to your either one of your parents calmly and try to get them to understand how important it is for Cujo to see an avian vet. Try to stay calm and don't let anger get in the way, but let them know how serious it is.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sorry.I'll be praying for your sweet budgie on its recovery.sending you healing prayers and comforting prayers as well.we're here for you and its going to be ok hopefully soon.blessings and keep us posted.:green pied:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Given the fact that Cujo has been continuously vomiting, this really calls for an emergency vet appointment and unfortunately waiting till Monday is not feasible. It would really be best to have him seen by an avian vet today or first thing tomorrow morning.

You can show the posts on this thread to your father in hopes of convincing him that this isn't something that should be disregarded. 
Your Cujo really needs professional medical attention. This isn't something that will heal or get fixed on its own.

In order to help Cujo to feel a bit better and give him a boost, you can offer him millet spray soaked in electrolyte solution.
You will find the detailed info on this link: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

I'm wishing you and Cujo the best of luck and hope you will be able to have your budgie treated as soon as possible.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

My Dad wouldn't read the posts. He is too stubborn to believe that my bird is sick. It makes me really angry that anyone could be so ignorant as to think that a bird who does not looking right and is vomiting is simply just healthy? He isn't! He tries to blame me to avoid the subject.

All I can do is bother my Mom to take me. If I can get her to agree, and I will try VERY hard to get her to, I will call a vet in Lake Country about this as an emergency. Either that or I must go tomorrow. I'm worried he will be dead by tomorrow though.

And now I'm scared that Letty and Austin will catch it too! Will they? I know its very possible and they may be hiding it as birds do. 

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. I really appreciate it. 

I hope I don't lose all my budgies, or any of them


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that and I truly hope your mother will be able to help you out.
Hopefully you will be able to sort this out soon and Cujo will get the assistance he needs so much.

Due to the current problem you are having with Cujo and the issues in terms of having easy access to avian vet care, it would be wise for you to hold off on your breeding plans for you current birds for the next few years due to the fact that you are not yet in a position to provide full care to a breeding pair and any potential chicks in case you run into troubles in your breeding venture.
When you are financially independent and in a better position to fully cater all the needs for your pets (including avian vet expenses and means of transportation), that's when you can think about the possibility of responsibly breeding a budgie couple.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear that Cujo is so ill.
I've merged your two threads regarding Cujo's health into one.

I do hope you will be able to convince your mother to help you take him to the Avian Vet. :fingerx:

Given that you are young and dependent on your parents, both emotionally and financially, I believe it would be best for you to not adopt any additional budgies.

When the time comes and you are old enough to be independent, living on your own and have the financial means to properly care for your pets, then you can begin setting up for your future plans of breeding.

Please present your case to your mother calmly and logically with regard to getting the proper care for Cujo.

I wish you all the best and will be looking forward to an update regarding his condition.*


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Well I am unable to get to the vet today.. and my mother doesn't seem able to take me either 

I actually happened to come to the conclusion on my own earlier that I shouldn't be breeding any budgies unless I know they will get the care they need - should a situation like this come up. I'm honestly glad that if it had to come up, it came now, as it teaches me just a sliver of what I could be in for without being able to depend on a reliable avian vet. It could put so many babies in danger, as well as new adults.

I have also decided that I miss having just my pet budgies, and have decided to let Letty go to a new home, just as Whiskey did, especially to discourage me further of any breeding plans. 

Austin will stay, and Cujo, if the little soul makes it, and I pray that he does, will also stay, as I have grown attached to him as well. Letty also dislikes Austin, and the constantly fight, but I had to move her in with Austin so that Cujo may have alone time without worry. He has so far not vomited anymore, and has eaten, and even started singing again. Perhaps he is getting better, but I have seen and heard of animals, birds in particular, suddenly seeming better, but then dying. That happened when I tried to save a black bird that was attacked by a crow :/ 

I really wish I could do more for little Cujo. I think I'm going to leave in the bathroom with a sink full of hot water for steam..

I will still try to get Cujo in, but the vet in Lake Country is closed. I will phone them later, even if I cannot go in, I will phone for any advice I can get. Still though I will try to get him in as I said..

Many thanks to all the kind gestures and advice.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Praying for your budgie cujo.I'm so sorry.blessings and sending comforting prayers to you.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

shanebudgie said:


> Praying for your budgie cujo.I'm so sorry.blessings and sending comforting prayers to you.


Thanks, very much appreciated. Hope he pulls through. :albino:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, Rebecca, I'm so sorry you've been going through this with little Cujo :upset: I can imagine how worried you must be. :hug:

You've been given great advice and I hope he pulls through. Please keep us posted on his condition and I hope you're able to get him to the vet!

Since he is vomiting, if you have fresh or powdered pure ginger root, you can boil it in hot water, strain it, and cool it to room temperature to make ginger tea. Ginger soothes tummy aches and nausea, apart from being antibacterial, so if he will drink anything other than water or Pedialyte you might give him some of this.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I commend you for your clear thinking and for placing your beloved budgies' welfare first and hope Letty will go to a great new home. 
Despite the current circumstances not being the best, you are doing all in your power to make things better.
You may also try to offer Cujo some egg food (if the possible, the dry kind of egg food bought at specialized pet stores) as this is highly nutritious and is a good supplement for sick and convalescent birds.

We are all rooting for your Cujo's full recovery.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Well Letty has a nice new home now with a male budgie companion, and Cujo has made it through the night. He is chirping and all and acts active and happy. I used a Q-tip to try to clean some of the vomit fluid that still remains on him, but its mostly gone. He squeaked quite a bit when I was trying to clean him for some reason. He hasn't vomited again, and is eating. He also stretches his wings, and grooms. He even poked at one of his toys, a little bell. He acts healthy, but I know birds put on a show so that they don't look weak. Brave little guy. 

I don't have that egg food, and noticed that we have even run out of eggs... I do have cooked white rice that has been in the refrigerator. Should I heat some up and give it to him, or does only brown rice have nutritious value for birds? If I should give him some, how should I properly serve it? I also have lettuce and carrots, and I have gotten him to eat lettuce before and he loved it. Someone told me however that lettuce sticks inside of them like paper... I don't think so? I have heard/seen lettuce recommended a lot. 

Perhaps I could go to my mother's and boil an egg and mash it up for Cujo.. it may be good for Austin too. 

Anything else that may help him? Sure wish I could get him to a vet 

Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He may enjoy some cooked white rice if he's feeling icky, but you're right that it won't do much for him. 

Lettuce and carrots are great! Lettuce doesn't stick to them inside like paper, so don't worry. It is digested like any other food, flat or otherwise 

I would go over to your mum's if possible to get him an egg, I think he would like the extra protein and Austin would too. You can mix some chopped lettuce, grated carrot, and even some of that rice to make a nice birdie mash and see if they enjoy that. 

I'm so glad Cujo seems to be looking better! That's definitely a good sign. Keep an eye on his appetite and monitor him closely. 

I hope he makes a full recovery! :fingerx:


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

My Mom Is at work so I cant get an egg  

Ill try feed him some lettuce, and Ill just leave the rice alone. It actually has been sitting in are fridge for about five days now, not that its old, but it isn't fresh. 

He sure is whistling a lot though now! Sounds normal again at least. He also isn't puffy and everything.

Well I haven't given him lettuce yet, but I decided to feed him millet. When I went in, he yawned, and I noticed this reddish pink inflamed thing above his tongue, but saw it for such a brief amount of time. 

Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's normal, all birds have that little "flap" above their tongues  

I'm glad he's started vocalising a bit more and I hope his appetite continues to improve :fingerx:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

aluz said:


> Given the fact that Cujo has been continuously vomiting, this really calls for an emergency vet appointment and unfortunately waiting till Monday is not feasible. It would really be best to have him seen by an avian vet today or first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> You can show the posts on this thread to your father in hopes of convincing him that this isn't something that should be disregarded.
> Your Cujo really needs professional medical attention. This isn't something that will heal or get fixed on its own.
> ...


I hope Cujo is better soon. 
I agree the pedialyte will be really good for him.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Cujo seems to be improving quite a bit now. I covered three sides of his cage so that he wouldn't be stressed, and he looks much better and has not vomited. His head looks much cleaner, and there is much yellow now, he is also actively singing all day, and started screeching as he does when I talk to loud as if to tell me to hush lol. 

Is pedialyte safe? I have heard about something bad happening to do with the salt content if it is given to birds? I think I can get to the drugstore and get some, but only if it really is safe? How would I go about giving it to him?

I forgot to add something that may be a big part of this whole episode, but it may not be. I recently (as in probably about a week to 10 days ago) got to new different types as seed as well as a honey treat, and fed it to the birds. I mixed 2 different types of gourmet food together, as well as a vitamin (no feather loss) kind, and the honey treat. Could he have simply reacted very badly? 

Then again neither Austin or Letty had any issues. 

But again, is pedialyte totally safe? And if so, he isn't even vomiting anymore, so should I hold off on it?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pedialyte is fine in small amounts for budgies. The objective of Pedialyte is that the salts in it (also known as electrolytes) help keep their energy up as well as their blood sugar where it should be when they aren't eating or have just vomited. 

If you still aren't comfortable giving some to him or simply can't find the sugar-free kind, which is the best option, you can make your own with the recipe in the link provided by Aluz  

Since none of the other budgies showed symptoms at all, I don't think it was the food. 

It's good to hear he's gotten much better! I personally would still give him at least a little Pedialyte just to make sure his system has all it needs as it continues to recover, but you don't have to since he's looking so well now. 

Thanks for keeping us posted on his condition!


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

For now since he seems alright, so I wont get it, but if he loses activity levels or shows any other illness I will obtain some pedialyte asap.

He is currently chirping away, stretching his wings, and bobbing his head! 

Thanks for so much support, it honestly is very appreciated. 

Ill keep updating about Cujo. I may get the pedialyte anyway as it would probably be good to have around for birdies feeling under the weather.

:albino:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

so glad cujo is doing better.thanks for all the updates.blessings


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

I cleaned Cujo's cage a few hours ago, and he seemed quite happy with it. Now though I noticed a new thing he is doing.. and I really don't know if its bad or good, because he looks comfortable..

He keeps licking the tip of his upper beak, making clicking noises with his mouth, and at first it looked like panting but its not. Also, every once in a while, he "sneezes." He also, as he licks the tip of his beak, will suddenly bite a toy or just about bite it and then keep clicking. 

He keeps repeating all of these things, and I don't know if it is yet another thing to worry about or not. As I typed this he started to garble a few chirps again as he does, but I think this is because he heard Austin get up to go eat in the other cage.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Well Cujo seems totally healed now!

I think I realized why he was sick - I think it was heavy stress, and I believe it was actually because of Letty. 

Letty wouldn't let Cujo eat often, would fight him, would fight Austin, and now that she is gone both birds suddenly seem way happier, and Cujo appears normal again. She must have been the problem. 

Thanks to everyone who has been here helping 

I hope Cujo is in fact totally healed, but I'm not 100% sure yet. Also his tongue suddenly looks a bit green.. I think from the pigment of a seed he just ate.


----------

